# puii mei



## LaTin_ViKinG

Salut!

Am o intrebare poate ciudata...
Am auzit de vreo multe ore "in pui mei!" si "vai, sa imi bag picioru'!".
Nu sunt sigur daca sunt un fel de injuratura sau ceva de genul...
De fapt, habar n-am ce inseamna asta; pot sa zic cand se foloseste (ca de fapt nu pot sa zic ca am auzit asta prea mult); dar ar fi mai bine sa fiu sigur ce inseamna in loc de doar sa ii folosesc fara sa inteleg perfect intelesului.

Multumesc mult!! (=


----------



## farscape

Am auzit de vreo mai multe orei "in pui mei!" si "vai, să îmi bag picioru'!".

Prima expresie - dacă nu mă înşel, pentru că ortografia nu prea corespunde - este o obscenitate (înjurătură). Am să-ţi trimit un PM cu mai multe detalii.

A doua expresie, deşi nu sunt sigur de etimologia ei şi nici nu cred că exită oficial/academic, este destul de des întălnită în limbajul persoanelor tinere, şi exprimă dezamăgire, stupefacţie, ceva de necrezut...

În forma "îmi bag picioarele" înţelesul este nu-mi pasă, "je m'en fiche", nu mă interesează, "I don't give  a damn". Probabil că vom căpata mai multe interpretări de ceilalţi membri ai forumului.

Later,

P.S. Profilul tău nu este configurat să accepte PM (Private Messages). Dacă te interesează detaliile, trimite-mi un PM şi modifică-ţi opţiunile pentru PM.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

LaTin_ViKinG said:


> Salut!
> dar ar fi mai bine sa fiu sigur ce inseamna in loc de doar sa ii folosesc fara sa inteleg perfect intelesului.
> Multumesc mult!! (=


Eu te sfătuiesc să nu le foloseşti deloc. Sunt pentru băieţii de cartier.


----------



## alinapopi

Latin,

Yo creo que en el origen de estas dos expresiones se encuentran otras dos, que contienen, en lugar de _puii _y _piciorul, _el miembro sexual masculino en su forma vulgar digamos.

¿Equivalentes en español? En el español de España tienes _me resbala, me la suda, me refamfimfla _(creo que es así ésta última), _me la pela. _Todas creo que van perfectamente con el sentido de las expresiones rumanas, sobre todo de la segunda. En el de México no lo sé, pero espero que lo hayas entendido.

Un saludo.


----------



## audreyf

"sa-mi bag piciorul" es un eufemismo, igual que "mier...coles"
¿me equivoco?


----------



## alinapopi

Puede ser, aunque yo creo que las expresiones que he dado más arriba cuadran y expresan mejor el matiz de sus equivalente rumanas.

Un saludo.


----------



## LaTin_ViKinG

Multumesc mult... imi cer scuze ca nu scriu cu litere romaneste si mai ales ca a trecut mult sa scriu inapoi.
Dupa un timp in care am m-am obisnuit cu limba romana, mi-am dat seama si am inteles ca "sa imi bag piciorul", "baga-mi as piciorul", si "puii mei" inseamna "¡a la fregada!" en español mexicano.
Multumesc mult pentru ajutor. audreyf, acuma stii ce inseamna. alinaopi avea dreptate.


----------



## alinapopi

Cu multă plăcere!


----------

